# Changing Target Perspective



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago Bill Hays talked about practicing by shooting fenceposts both horizontaly and vertically to refine target accuisition. Inspired by this I hung a can up in my catchbox with the wire running down through the middle to make the can horizontal and to allow it to spin around and produce a different face after pretty much every hit.
Yes, it's still the same target area but a little different look at it, plus the opportunity to shoot at the smaller ends is worth the time to set it up.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

great shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fun is what it's all about!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice video and great shooting!

RR


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

"That's SPS, That's Sideways can... see ya later" should be how you close every video









Nice shooting and interesting concept... I really need to prep a steel can tired of the Au

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> "That's SPS, That's Sideways can... see ya later" should be how you close every video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're shooting gold cans? I'd be tired of it too, that must get really expensive.








Yeah, maybe that can be my sign-off like Joerg has "thanks and bye-bye".


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M_J said:


> "That's SPS, That's Sideways can... see ya later" should be how you close every video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're shooting gold cans? I'd be tired of it too, that must get really expensive.








Yeah, maybe that can be my sign-off like Joerg has "thanks and bye-bye".
[/quote]

Yup I meant gold cans... that's my story and I am sticking to it







darn FFTTB[sup]fingersfasterthanthebrain[/sup] syndrome


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

great shooting


----------

